# Whiskey barrels



## summersolstice (Jan 16, 2008)

As a newbie I conducted a search and didn't see anything though I'm sure this has been covered... Would it be possible to use the wood from the old whiskey barrels that are sold at lawn and garden shops for smoking? The barrels are lightly charred on the inside and have whiskey impregnated in the wood so I thought it might be an alternative to buying those expensive bags of wood chips. A half barrel is about $20.


----------



## jts70 (Jan 16, 2008)

Old whiskey barrels are highly sought after, and provide a wonderful smoke flavor. Just make sure they have not been altered by the lawn and garden folks.


----------



## placebo (Jan 16, 2008)

The folks at Jack Daniels seem to think so.


----------



## richtee (Jan 16, 2008)

"And brand new cars...oak tree yer in my way..."  Ohh whiskey BOTTLES   never mind.


----------



## placebo (Jan 16, 2008)

"There's too much coke, and too much smoke"

Sorry couldn't resist. I'm a huge Skynyrd fan!


----------



## walking dude (Jan 16, 2008)

Lord look at whats going on inside you.............

ohhhhhhhh that smell.........etc. etc. etc.


----------



## richtee (Jan 16, 2008)

No need to apologize for that.


----------



## foozer (Jan 16, 2008)

Can't ya smell that smell?

Sorry. I couldn't resist either.
Also a big Skynard fan.


----------

